# BALL BEARINGS FOR HEAVYWEIGHT COACHES



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm interested in learning whether anyone has installed ball bearings in the trucks of heavy coaches, such as the J&M brass Pennsy heavyweights. I operate live steam, so smooth rolling coaches are essential. 

I've found sealed bearings with a 0.125" ID and a 0.25" OD which do not require lubricating. The journal in my coaches is a tiny bit larger, so the bearings do not have a tight fit, and therefore, the bearing may float a bit in the journal. The fit on the axle is however tight. Q. does that make a difference?

I've considered bearings with a flange, but they are quite a bit more expensive. It would be $84.00 plus shipping per car [12 bearings at $6.99 each] or $42.00 per truck. 

San-Val wheels won't work as the wheel diameter is too small for these coaches.

Thanks in advance for your comments and or suggestions.

Will


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I would suggest shimming the bearings in place. Maybe you could sheath the bearings with brass tubing and make a press fit. 
Tight on the axle is good, you want the bearings to handle the turning, not your axle or journal box. 
I think JJ has a link for $1 bearings.... could bring your costs down... was posted not too long ago here. 

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Take a look at this place 

http://www.avidrc.com/ 

They have many bearings of all sizes

They have Metirc bearings which are easier to fit.

I use 3wx6x2.5 with a flange

I converted all my 5 car articulated USA container cars to Arito Trucks and used these bearings. Made a significante differance


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

What does it take to add bearings?


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

John: thanks. On the basis of your reply here and the second forum I found with more of your comments, I'm going ahead on one of about 15 coaches. If I'm up to the task, I'll be converting all of my coaches.

I've ordered 18 to try on one of my heavyweights. I'm actually going to try 3 bearings per axle with one on each journal and I'm going to replace the insulating insert on one wheel on each axle. I don't have an option with the journals as the "bearings" originally used are falling apart [they consisted of two small washers with tiny balls simply loose in between]. This system simply doesn't hold the axle solidly in the journal. As for the small amount of play, I'm going to try an aluminum foil shim to stop the outer ring from rotating when installed. The bearing on one wheel on each axle will allow that wheel to rotate freely and independently from the other wheel thereby reducing the drag on curves.

In particular, thanks for the link as those bearings are $1.00 vs. $7.00 from the original source I had [$108 less per coach], so now I can afford to do it. Neither are sealed, but that's o.k. as these coaches do not stay outside. 

Kent, in order to install bearings you have to examine both the journals and how the wheels are installed on the axles. For the first batch of cars I want to do, the journals holes are 1/4" in diameter, so they accept the bearings without modification. Per John, only a shim is required for a tight fit. In many from the same manufacturer, the axle simply floats in a hole slightly larger than the axle, so if there is sufficient material available, those will require drilling out to accept the bearing. In this instance, you have to be careful to avoid destroying the journal box by drilling too far. A drill press should be used to control the depth of the boring.

For the bearing on the wheel, on mine, one wheel has insulation installed to permit electric operation. The hole on that wheel is also 1/4", so a press fit works. If the axles are not insulated, you would have to drill out one wheel, and that is really tricky if you don't have the right equipment. Otherwise you run the risk of an off center hole and lots of wobble.

Regards,

Will


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

What does it take to add bearings? 
Kent, 
A couple of comments to add to Will's notes. As he says, the usual problem is that the axle diameter and the bearing holes have to match the bearing. 

JJ's link is a really useful source - or your local r/c car shop probably stocks a fun lot. Clem sold me a bunch of 1/4" OD bearings and I glued them into white metal sideframes on my coach. Phil Dippel (www.philsnarrowgauge.com) has a conversion kit for the Accucraft coaches which is inexpensive and works very well. 

You can glue the bearings into a slightly oversize hole, using the thick sealant/glue type stuff. Just keep it out of the bearings, and let the coach sit on a flat surface while the glue dries.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By CapeCodSteam on 17 Apr 2010 06:29 PM 
What does it take to add bearings? 

To add bearings is not that hard.

Wit the Aristo Truck ther is as little insert that can be easily removed.

The 2x6x2.5 will fit in the hole left by the insert. 

The Axel shaft depends on who's wheels you ar using.

I think mine were LGB I don't remember

I had to turn down the Axel shaft down a little.

I put the Anel in a drill chuck.

I ran the drill and used a file to turn down the shaft.

I turned a little they tried the bearing fit.

it when on with some resistance. 

USA trucks look like this.










This presents a problem with the bearing.

This is the reason I converted to Aristo Trucks.

JJ


----------



## Reed (Jan 7, 2008)

This is where you want to buy your bearngs. Google 99.cent Bocca Bearings. They have minature bearings of all sizes and shapes for 99 Cents each. I bought a bunch and very happy with them 


http://www.bocabearings.com/main1.aspx?p=searchWebstore&s=3&where=%20storeid%20=3&colnames=Categoryvalues$4%20as%20[ID%20(d)],Categoryvalues$5%20as%20[OD%20(D)],Categoryvalues$6%20as%20[Width%20(B1)] 


Reed (From the Live Steam Forum.)


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This is why I picked the 3x6x2.5

This is a Aristo Freight Truck side frame

the hole on the right had a insert in it 

The one on the left has it removed.

The hole with out the insert is aprox 6MM

That is the insert right be low the truck frame 

The brearing slips right in.


----------

